# Mini-Meet & Back Slapping Event



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Right, as suggested by Lisa how about a little get together in your neck of the woods (Rob, Mart & Kev) on Tues 22nd August (evening)??

Anyone more than welcome to attend & i suggest a pub meet for some dinner & soft drinks then perhaps if agreed a little hoon.

I can stay over anywhere in the area as i'm driving dwon from a meeting in Birmingham that afternoon & only need to be in Swindon at 12:30 on the Wednesday.

How's about it?????


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Paul,

Do you have access to my diary and choose the ONLY date within a 10 day stretch that I can't do?

Sorry bud, Tuesday 22nd is a no-no for me


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Paul,
> 
> Do you have access to my diary and choose the ONLY date within a 10 day stretch that I can't do?
> 
> Sorry bud, Tuesday 22nd is a no-no for me


You do this on purpose although Wednesday 23rd is also an option if better for everyone/anyone


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

If anyone's welcome to attend, and it's an "other marques" get-together, does that mean I'd have to bring the extremely sporty Vectra LS?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DW225 said:


> If anyone's welcome to attend, and it's an "other marques" get-together, does that mean I'd have to bring the extremely sporty Vectra LS?


The TT is an Other Marque to those with Other Marques so a TT is more than welcome.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone's welcome to attend, and it's an "other marques" get-together, does that mean I'd have to bring the extremely sporty Vectra LS?
> ...


Thats ok then.....I wouldn't fancy rolling up in a Vectra next to a couple of VXs, an M5 etc. etc.  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Assuming i can get a few others to attend, we'll decide on the actual date (22nd or 23rd), time & venue then.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> I wouldn't fancy rolling up in a Vectra next to a couple of VXs, an M5 etc. etc.  :wink:


I wouldn't fancy rolling up in a Vectra.

:wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Right, as suggested by Lisa how about a little get together in your neck of the woods (Rob, Mart & Kev) on Tues 22nd August (evening)??
> 
> Anyone more than welcome to attend & i suggest a pub meet for some dinner & soft drinks then perhaps if agreed a little hoon.
> 
> ...


Rob's on hol with Gem that week I think, and i'm in London tue, wed & thurs on business. I'm (as is Rob and Stu) then at Bedford for a trackday (Lotus On Track) on Bank holiday Monday, then 48 hours later im off on hol for 2 weeks with me doris.

Another time?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hey ho, another time perhaps then.

Should be in the area early September as well


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Hey ho, another time perhaps then.
> 
> Should be in the area early September as well


Early sept i'll be on hol (see above!  ), but if we can do it later, maybe we can combine it with the RR day at Interpro that has been banded about for a while, or something similar?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ho, another time perhaps then.
> ...


Could do although weekends are pretty much out for me with family commitments. We'll see what happens for September


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm on hols 19-26 August, Bedford 28 August then off to Ring 09 September followed by Stelvio Alpine tour, returning 17 September.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I'm on hols 19-26 August, Bedford 28 August then off to Ring 09 September followed by Stelvio Alpine tour, returning 17 September.


Oh well, perhaps sometime before Xmas then :lol: We're on holiday 1st week in Sept but then clear until Spa/Ring 3rd week of October. Think i've got a Vmax early October as well & Oulton Park in November (that's brave as it could be snowing up here :lol: ).

Catch you soon.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I got 3 weeks paternity leave in Oct, when I may be able to escape House Arrest and slip away for a few hours...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm in the US for a week in Oct 11th-18th (if I can ever get through the airport), but I am around for most of it.

Be good if we can set something up


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

OK, i'm thinking then that W/C 23rd October may be a good time??


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I will pencil it in, Kev knows a good vodka bar in Bristol


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If its in the week I would probably be able to make it, though I'd be on the train and so would need ferrying about.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> OK, i'm thinking then that W/C 23rd October may be a good time??


That's good for me, although I hope by then we'll have shared some beer in Nurburg and Spa



W7 PMC said:


> Think i've got a Vmax early October as well & Oulton Park in November (that's brave as it could be snowing up here :lol: ).


Ho ho ho, that's nothing - I'm at Oulton Park 9th December as an alternative to Xmas shopping!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > OK, i'm thinking then that W/C 23rd October may be a good time??
> ...


Yep, keep forgeting you're on the Spa/Ring trip. I'm so looking forward to it, defo got The Ring bug (not a medical condition) now & the 2 day track day at Spa looks like an event to remember.

You're very brave doing Spa in December, although whether you take the Clio or the Exige, i feel you'll fair far better than i would. Me thinks the electronic safety devices on my car will be fully engaged unless we have a mini heat-wave in November 8)

Let me know who's going on the Dec Oulton day, as i may pop down if i'm local.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> If its in the week I would probably be able to make it, though I'd be on the train and so would need ferrying about.


Sounds good & no problem.

This perhaps is where my car comes into it's own :lol: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> You're very brave doing Spa in December, although whether you take the Clio or the Exige, i feel you'll fair far better than i would. Me thinks the electronic safety devices on my car will be fully engaged unless we have a mini heat-wave in November 8)


It's Oulton in December, not Spa which would be truly brave, but I guess that was a typo.

Anyhow, are you suggesting that a Lotus Exige is easier to drive in challenging conditions than a BMW M5? :? I beg to differ

I'm not planning on taking the Clio on track unless it's a club day with others of its ilk.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > You're very brave doing Spa in December, although whether you take the Clio or the Exige, i feel you'll fair far better than i would. Me thinks the electronic safety devices on my car will be fully engaged unless we have a mini heat-wave in November 8)
> ...


Sorry, i meant Oulton.

Not sure if an Exige would be any easier to drive, however i do think due to it's significantly lower weight it may be a little more forgiving but having only driven an Exige for a short distance on dry roads, i can't say for sure. Of course the M5 in full nanny state at slow - medium speeds would be far easier than an Exige at full chat on a track.

Easier probably not, more capable yes & more forgiving perhaps.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

If this is still on I'm up for it, subject to getting some leave booked. Would need to organise a stay over though. Could make a long weekend of it by coming down on Friday evening the 20th. Thats the last weekend before the end of British Summertime.

Is this a fellas only do, or are the gfs welcome :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> If this is still on I'm up for it, subject to getting some leave booked. Would need to organise a stay over though. Could make a long weekend of it by coming down on Friday evening the 20th. Thats the last weekend before the end of British Summertime.
> 
> Is this a fellas only do, or are the gfs welcome :roll:


I think i could manage Friday 20th October, although the following Friday (27th) would be better. I'll have only been back a day from my week in Spa & Nurburgring, so the missus may not be happy about me taking another night away.

Girls don't really do back slapping so i guess this is fella's only.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > If this is still on I'm up for it, subject to getting some leave booked. Would need to organise a stay over though. Could make a long weekend of it by coming down on Friday evening the 20th. Thats the last weekend before the end of British Summertime.
> ...


Fair enough :wink: 

I should be able to make the 27th as well.


----------

